# Feburary meeting, 12th



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Just a reminder to everyone that the February meeting of NEAPS will be held this Sunday, the 12th, at 11:30am. This month we will be joining the Pioneer Valley Aquarium Society at their annual mega-auction. The PVAS is being gracious enough to support us there by offering us a table for promotions and allowing us to hold a little meeting. A big thank you to all members of PVAS for their generosity. As a plus, the PVAS mega-auction is free to attend, open to the public and no pre-registration is required to enter goods into the auction.

NEAPS members will have lots of plants in the auction as well as other plant related accessories. Of course, there will be LOTS of amazing fish in the auction. All the merchandise NEAPS members have in the auction will be a direct split with PVAS. This is a huge opportunity for our small, non-profit organization to obtain some despirately needed funds.

You can find more information and directions to the auction at the PVAS website... http://www.pvas.net/html/

Hope to see you there!

Dennis Dietz
Vice-President NEAPS


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

*Uptade... Canceled!*

I just need to let everyone know that due to the impending blizzard, the PVAS auction and consequently the NEAPS meeting, have been canceled.

The PVAS auction is tentatively rescheduled for March 5th. check out the PVAS website in a few days for updated information.

Best,
Dennis Dietz


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

March 5th...... its on my calendar!

-Jane


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Awesome! It will be nice to meet you


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm kind of happy it for resch. i think i'm actully going go to this


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Good, hope to see you there!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm definitely attending.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahhhhh Man! I wanted to go. Well, you all have fun.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You'll be attending in spirit GB

It will be nice to met some new people. NEAPS will have a table setup and someone will be there all day. Also, look at my avitar and you'll recognive me


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Awww, come on GB, you sure you can't make it?

Looking forward to meeting you Dennis, and anyone else who's coming...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've got to work at the hospital that day. No possible way out of it. Bummer. I am planning on being at Neds though later in the month.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool, I think I'll be skipping the NEC even though it's right down the road from me. Should be going to Neds later on also...

You work in a hospital? What as? I'm a nurses' aid, going to LPN school....


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool. I'm an ortho resident. See you at Neds.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds good. See you there.

Dennis, do you think anybody will be bringing any plants to trade at the auction?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The might be a little up for graps although most people are donating stuff for the auction to rais emoney for NEAPS. We might be able to scroung some trades up for Ned's, especially since he is supposedly supplying everything


----------

